# Canyon Erfahrungswerte?



## Julian_D (6. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin derzeit am überlegen ob ich mir ein Canyon Sender CFR FMD kaufe. Da in meinem Freundeskreis keiner Canyon fährt habe ich auch keine Erfahrung wie gut die Bikes bzw der Service der Firma ist.

Daher möchte ich euch Fragen welche Erfahrungen ihr mit dem Kundenservice von Canyon gemacht habt?

Mich würde auch noch interessieren, falls jemand von euch das Canyon Sender CFR FMD besitzt, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit diesem Bike gemacht habt. Gibt es eventuell Probleme beim Bike auf die man achten sollte?


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2020)

Willst Du die Leute hier veräppeln ? Hast Du mal nach Canyon Service gesucht ? Das beantwortet doch alle Fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian_D (6. Oktober 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Willst Du die Leute hier veräppeln ? Hast Du mal nach Canyon Service gesucht ? Das beantwortet doch alle Fragen....


Ja habe ich. Es gibt alle möglichen Antworten von sehr gut bis miserabel. Deswegen möchte ich selber nochmal fragen.


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2020)

Meinste  da kommen jetzt andere Antworten? Canyon hat schlechten Service. Das ist Fakt. Ruf doch mal an oder schicke eine Frage per email und mach deine eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2020)

Du kannst neben YT auch noch Commencal, Rose, Last, Radon, Propain usw usf Erfahrungswerte erfragen.
Ruf doch einfach testhalber alle Hotlines mehrfach an und löchre sie mit dummen Fragen. Bin gespannt wie das zB bei Commencal ausgeht.


----------



## Shonzo (6. Oktober 2020)

Mein Bike ist 11 Jahre alt, hat unzählige HM absolviert und habe keinerlei Erfahrungen bzgl. Service, da nie benötigt.
Du wirst jedoch auch Gegenteiliges lesen.


----------



## ulles (6. Oktober 2020)

Julian_D schrieb:


> Ja habe ich. Es gibt alle möglichen Antworten von sehr gut bis miserabel. Deswegen möchte ich selber nochmal fragen.


Wenn Du in der Nähe von Koblenz wohnst oder dort öfter zu tun hast, dann erfährst Du als Kunde wohl genügend Aufmerksamkeit. Bist Du nicht vor Ort, dann wirds schwierig. Ich war auch mal Canyon Kunde, anno 2005. Damals wars wie heute sch...
... wierig.


----------



## ulles (6. Oktober 2020)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist 11 Jahre alt, hat unzählige HM absolviert und habe keinerlei Erfahrungen bzgl. Service, da nie benötigt.
> Du wirst jedoch auch Gegenteiliges lesen.


Meins 15, war schon auf einigen Breitengraden unterwegs, eher im Vorruhestand inzwischen. Technisch gesehen alles bestens (gibt aber auch andere Modelle ...).


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2020)

Nun, bei Fahrradhändlern gibt es einige feste Erfahrungswerte, zB:

vor dem Kauf sind sie sehr freundlich
während dem Kauf bist du der König
nach dem Kauf ist vor dem Kauf, also taugt das eben gekaufte nix mehr
wenn was kaputt geht warst du selbst schuld
es ist grad keiner da, dem du erklären kannst, warum nicht selbst schuld
wenn du jemand gefunden hast, dem du es erklären kannst, muss der erst den Chef fragen
wenn immer noch nicht selbst schuld, dann soll erstmal der Hersteller was dazu sagen
du warst doch selber schuld, aber auf Kulanz geben sie dir 200€ Nachlass aufs Crash Replacement
du willst kein Crash Replacement aber drohst mit dem Anwalt, dann bekommst was aus dem Lager verkratzt für lau und sollst dich nie wieder blicken lassen...

So bei Canyon erlebt, so beim Radhändler ums Eck (Kumpel hatte sich ein Scott gekauft).

Am besten, einfach kaufen, kleine Probleme selbst beheben bzw beim Teilehersteller reklamieren, und nur im allerschlimmsten Fall das Rad zur Garantie zum Händler/Versender geben.


----------



## Adrian77 (7. Oktober 2020)

*hallo Julian_D*
ich habe nun 2 Bikes, Canyon Spectral CF 7.0 CF und das Neuron AL 6.0 2020, beim Neuron war die Gabel defekt nach 50 km ( Rockshox, kein Fehler von Canyon die werden auch nur beliefert), E-Mail gemacht mit Bildern, Lösung zusammen gesucht, 1. war hier vor Ort, hat nix geholfen, 2ter Versuch eingeschickt nach 2 Wochen wieder da alles bestens. Ein Kollege, Liteville vor Ort Händler 5000 EUR Bike, alle 4 Wochen beim Händler, NULL Toleranz, viel versprochen, wenig gehalten, was ich sagen will, es ist so wie *cxfahrer *beschrieben hat, man kann Glück haben oder nicht, für mein Teil, ich bestelle gerne bei CANYON Preis ist fair, Service ok und die Bikes sind Super. Das nächste ist schon im Augenschein ;-)


----------



## lagahukin (12. Oktober 2020)

Julian_D schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin derzeit am überlegen ob ich mir ein Canyon Sender CFR FMD kaufe. Da in meinem Freundeskreis keiner Canyon fährt habe ich auch keine Erfahrung wie gut die Bikes bzw der Service der Firma ist.
> 
> Daher möchte ich euch Fragen welche Erfahrungen ihr mit dem Kundenservice von Canyon gemacht habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagahukin (12. Oktober 2020)

Lieber Canyon Interessent,

ich rate nach nunmehr über 25 E-Mails (seit Anfang Mai bis Mitte Oktober) an Canyon nachdrücklich davon ab, nur den objektiv fairen Preis für die grundsätzlich guten Räder als Kaufkriterium heranzuziehen. Mein MTB kam mit Laufrädern unterschiedlicher Größe, vorn 27,5, hinten 29. Eigenartig aber kann passieren. Nachdem Canyon es nicht geschafft hat, mir ein Laufrad in der richtigen Größe zuzusenden, musste ich mir das Laufrad bei Bike Components nach mehrmaligem hin und her über Wochen selbst bestellen.

Die Teile kamen Ende Juni, auf das Geld wartete ich einen Monat. In dieser Zeit wartete ich 7-10 Tage auf eine Antwort, 4 Mails - 4 Wochen. Der telefonische Service ist seit April nicht mehr zu erreichen.

Im Juni, ich konnte ja nun endlich fahren, stellte sich heraus, dass das Hinterrad so schlecht verarbeitet war, dass 7 Speichen richtig lose waren.

Canyon antwortete am 15.7. auf diesen Mangel mit dem Angebot, das Rad bei einem lokalen Partner zentrieren zu lassen, die Rechnung übernähme Canyon. Nett.

Seit 9.8. ist die Rechnung bei Canyon, seit dem habe ich in 2 Monaten keine Antwort auf keine Mail, keinen Facebokk Kontakt und nichts bekommen.

Seit 2 Monaten keine Meldung des Kundenservice.

Das also ist der Preis, den mal zahlt, wenn man online bestellt.

Es geht nicht um 57,50€. Aber diese unverschämte Ignoranz dem Kunden gegenüber zeigt, dass sich das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis vor allem am Service bemisst.

Das Rad verdient trotz sicherheitsrelevanter Mängel und 2 unterschiedlichen Laufrädern bei Auslieferung 3 Sterne.

Der Service ist nicht im Ansatz erkennbar.

Ich kann nur abraten, ein Canyon Rad zu kaufen. Dies, weil der Service zwar vollmundig und um Verständnis für die Situation um Corona bittet, aber nichts dafür tut, einen Mangel, der vorkommen kann, zu beheben.

Das war die Zusammenfassung. Zu der Geschichte gibt es noch 2 Nebenstränge, die sich genauso nachteilig für Canyon darstellen.

Sollte sich Canyon mit mir in Verbindung setzen wollen, gerne über die Vorgangsnummer #01844182. Michael Lindt, Würzburg


----------



## Blaubarschbub (12. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> wenn immer noch nicht selbst schuld, dann soll erstmal der Hersteller was dazu sagen


Ergänze ab hier:

"Das hatten wir noch nie, Sie sind der erste (Glückwunsch)" .


----------



## Deleted 512898 (13. Oktober 2020)

lagahukin schrieb:


> Lieber Canyon Interessent,
> 
> ich rate nach nunmehr über 25 E-Mails (seit Anfang Mai bis Mitte Oktober) an Canyon nachdrücklich davon ab, nur den objektiv fairen Preis für die grundsätzlich guten Räder als Kaufkriterium heranzuziehen. Mein MTB kam mit Laufrädern unterschiedlicher Größe, vorn 27,5, hinten 29. Eigenartig aber kann passieren. Nachdem Canyon es nicht geschafft hat, mir ein Laufrad in der richtigen Größe zuzusenden, musste ich mir das Laufrad bei Bike Components nach mehrmaligem hin und her über Wochen selbst bestellen.
> 
> ...



Du hättest auch vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten können. Auch als Kunde muss man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen. Ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein mit einer sachlichen aber bestimmten Mahnung kann wahre Wunder bewirken.

Bezüglich des Services von Canyon bin ich da etwas zwiegespalten. Erkennung des Problems Top, Behebung des Problems Flop.
Bei mir z.B. ging es um einen Rahmentausch aufgrund eines Risses am Übergang von Sitzrohr zum Oberrohr (der übrigens hier im Forum als harmloser Kratzer identifiziert wurde). Man hat ohne jede Diskussion sofort den Rahmentausch bewilligt. Das Bike war zu dem Zeitpunkt 17 Monate "alt". Man versprach eine Bearbeitungszeit von ca 2-3 Wochen da der Rahmen im Lager vorrätig sei. Okay läuft dachte ich mir, geht ja noch. Als ich dann nach 4 Wochen nichts, aber auch gar nichts von Canyon hörte habe ich denen eine E-Mail geschrieben was denn nun mit dem Bike ist. Eine Woche! später bekam ich eine Mitteilung dass sich die Bearbeitung verzögere wegen des Rahmentauschs. Als dann 6 Wochen vergangen waren habe ich ein wenig recherchiert mit dem Ergebnis dass ich eine so lange Wartezeit nicht hinnehmen muss da es sich um eine unzumutbare und unverhältnismäßig lange Wartezeit für die Reparatur eines Fahrrades handelt. Habe dann ein Einschreiben losgeschickt mit der Erwähnung auf mein Recht vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten wenn mir das Rad bis zum Ende der von mir gesetzten Frist (weitere 14 Tage) nicht ausgehändigt wird. Und 2 Tage nach dem Versenden des Briefes hatte ich mein Bike wieder.

Will damit sagen dass wir als Kunden Rechte haben auf denen man auch bestehen sollte. Und es ist egal ob es um Hersteller, Arbeitgeber oder andere geht, man hat auch als Privatperson das Recht jemanden abzumahnen. Und das Recht sollte man wahrnehmen. Wenn ich meine Rechnungen nicht bezahle werde ich auch sofort abgemahnt, das funktioniert aber auch andersherum. Man sollte halt nur sachlich bleiben und keine Emotionen mit einfließen lassen.


----------



## ulles (13. Oktober 2020)

_Bei mir z.B. ging es um einen Rahmentausch aufgrund eines Risses am Übergang von Sitzrohr zum Oberrohr (der übrigens von den Experten hier als harmloser Kratzer abgetan wurde) _

@Roadwarrior84 : Du Oberschlaumaier hast in irgendeinen Thread, der mit dem Thema nix zu tun hat,  auf Seite 51 (!) zwei Bildchen eingestellt und dann eine Gegenfrage und einen Einzeiler als Antwort erhalten. 
Wie frech ist das denn, dann so einen Scheiß zu behaupten!


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2020)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Bei mir z.B. ging es um einen Rahmentausch aufgrund eines Risses am Übergang von Sitzrohr zum Oberrohr (der übrigens von den Experten hier als harmloser Kratzer abgetan wurde). Man hat ohne jede Diskussion sofort den Rahmentausch bewilligt.



Der Kratzer war eine Vermutung und keine 100% sichere Feststellung. Canyon hat ein CT um festzustellen ob es ein Kratzer oder Riss ist. Niemand von uns kann das aufgrund eines Bildes sagen. Das weißt Du selbst. Dann aber auf den usern rumhacken die Du um eine pers. Meinung gebeten hast ist schon frech !


----------



## Deleted 512898 (13. Oktober 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> _Bei mir z.B. ging es um einen Rahmentausch aufgrund eines Risses am Übergang von Sitzrohr zum Oberrohr (der übrigens von den Experten hier als harmloser Kratzer abgetan wurde) _
> 
> @Roadwarrior84 : Du Oberschlaumaier hast in irgendeinen Thread, der mit dem Thema nix zu tun hat,  auf Seite 51 (!) zwei Bildchen eingestellt und dann eine Gegenfrage und einen Einzeiler als Antwort erhalten.
> Wie frech ist das denn, dann so einen Scheiß zu behaupten!



Ui, da fühlen sich aber gleich einige hier auf den Schlips getreten, weiohwei. Beruhigt euch mal wieder.
Damit war nur gemeint dass man sich nicht immer auf die Meinung anderer verlassen kann. Das sollte auf keinen Fall abwertend gemeint sein! Meine Formulierung war eventuell etwas unglücklich gewählt... habs mal geändert bevor noch einer nen Herzinfarkt bekommt.

PS: Wenn man auf die "Bildchen" klickt/tippt werden sie größer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orbea-OIZ (13. Oktober 2020)

Kauft ihr alle eure Canyons und fangt bloß nicht das Weinen an. Denn das ist vorprogrammiert.


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2020)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> PS: Wenn man auf die "Bildchen" klickt/tippt werden sie größer...



Noch ein schlauer Kommentar der unnötig ist. Zeigt dann aber nur auf dass es richtig war, das mit Dir klarzustellen.


----------



## xyzHero (13. Oktober 2020)

MTB-News User Award 2020: Bester Kundenservice des Jahres
					

MTB-News User Award 2020: Bester Kundenservice des Jahres  Die Anforderungen an Mountainbikes sind hart. Auch wenn die Technik immens weit gekommen ist, sind Defekte nicht ausgeschlossen. Deshalb haben wir euch gefragt, welche Firma euch im Schadensfall am besten betreut hat – hier findet ihr...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Deleted 512898 (13. Oktober 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Noch ein schlauer Kommentar der unnötig ist. Zeigt dann aber nur auf dass es richtig war, das mit Dir klarzustellen.




Wow hast du's mir jetzt gegeben, bin gerade mein ganzes Leben am umkrempeln, so hat mich das getroffen. Nicht.

Sowas wie Ironie oder Sarkasmus ist dir wohl unbekannt. Gehst wohl zum Lachen auch in den Keller...


----------



## Luke1304 (13. Oktober 2020)

Was man nicht vernachlässigen darf bei Rezensionen eines jedweden Produkts, Händlers, Dienstleistung: Negative Erfahrungen bekommen eine viel lautere Stimme als positive. Das liegt an der menschlichen (vielleicht auch deutschen) Natur, sich fürchterlich aufzuregen, wenn was nicht passt. Im Gegenzug gibt es selten initiativ positives Feedbeck. Getreu dem sehr deutschen Sprichwort "nicht getadelt ist genug gelobt". Von daher muss man natürlich da auch immer richtig gewichten, was aber nicht leicht ist.


----------



## tomato007 (13. Oktober 2020)

Immerhin hat es Canyon in 20 Jahren vom kleinen Radhändler zum internationalen Versender mit Bestückung von Tour de France Teams gebracht. Das deutet darauf hin, dass nicht alles falsch gemacht wurde. Der Service scheint teilweise unterirdisch zu sein, ich selber seit 1998 habe nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht inklusive eines Rahmentausches. Das kann auch Glück sein. Wer selber schrauben kann, ist klar im Vorteil.

Persönlich würde ich wieder Canyon kaufen, mein aktueller (Gravel-) Aufbau geht mangels Verfügbarkeit bei Canyon zu einer anderen Marke. Beim letzten Rad bin ich voller Enthusiasmus zuerst zum Händler und dann nach seltsamer Beratung kopfschüttelnd zum Laden raus und wieder zu Canyon.

Entscheide selber, welche Kritereien Dir wichtig sind und fahre Rad. Marke zweitrangig.


----------



## Martinwurst (13. Oktober 2020)

Adrian77 schrieb:


> beim Neuron war die Gabel defekt nach 50 km ( Rockshox, kein Fehler von Canyon die werden auch nur beliefert),


Was?! Natürlich ist das die Schuld von Canyon. Die könnten auch einfach mal bei der Montage die Augen aufmachen oder bei ner Probefahrt das Problem bemerken.
Oder einfach nicht Rockshox verbauen, wenn die Teile so oft Probleme machen.



Luke1304 schrieb:


> Was man nicht vernachlässigen darf bei Rezensionen eines jedweden Produkts, Händlers, Dienstleistung:


Natürlich ist das so. Schonmal Produktbewertungen von 5 Sterne Produkten bei Amazon durchgelesen? Absolut nichtssagend von Leuten, die keinen Anspruch haben und wahrscheinlich noch Rabatt für den nächsten Kauf bekommen haben. Die 1-3 Sterne Bewertungen sind die aussagekräftigsten.

@TE
Geh mal in den Canyon Chat oder rufe spaßenshalber den technischen Support an.
Danach sollten sich deine Fragen geklärt haben.


----------



## Adrian77 (13. Oktober 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Was?! Natürlich ist das die Schuld von Canyon. Die könnten auch einfach mal bei der Montage die Augen aufmachen oder bei ner Probefahrt das Problem bemerken.
> Oder einfach nicht Rockshox verbauen, wenn die Teile so oft Probleme machen.
> 
> @TE
> ...


Ich bin ca. 20 bis 30km gefahren, ich denke nicht das das bei einer Kontrolle aufgefallen wäre, es würde alles anstandslos gewechselt ohne wenn und aber..


----------



## Martinwurst (13. Oktober 2020)

Canyon hat da sicherlich nichts gewechselt, dafür sind sie sich viel zu fein, ihrer Gewährleistung nachzukommen.
Sram hat dir es auf Garantie repariert.


----------



## Adrian77 (13. Oktober 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Canyon hat da sicherlich nichts gewechselt, dafür sind sie sich viel zu fein, ihrer Gewährleistung nachzukommen.
> Sram hat dir es auf Garantie repariert.


Ja das kann sein, weiss ich ja it was dahinter steckt es würde gemacht und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonisator (13. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

du solltest dir gut überlegen ob du bei der Firma ein Fahrrad kaufen willst.
Im gesamten Internet gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu Canyon. Richtig ist, dass negative Meinungen mehr Aufsehen erregen als positives Feedback -jedoch sollte man die doch sehr hohe Anzahl (auch unter Berücksichtigung der hohen Verkaufszahlen) der negativen Erfahrungen beachten. Das die Fahrräder - rein materiell gesehen - ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhätnis haben und in Vergleichstest gut bis sehr gut abschneiden ist (meiner Meinung nach) bekannt - jedoch auch nur eine Seite der Medaille.

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass wir beim Fahrradkauf über eine Investition reden, die nicht jeden Tag getätigt wird und häufig mehrere tausend Euro umfasst. Da sollte gut überlegt sein,  wo und bei wechem Unternehmen man dieses Geld ausgibt.
Ein Unternehmen, welches eine relativ (!) hohe Zahl an Kunden ignoriert und unverhältnismäßig lange warten lässt, würde ich persönlich nicht mit meinem Geld unterstützen - da kann das Produkt noch so gut sein.
Auch in einem vergangenen Testbericht einer großen MTB-Zeitschrift (4 Buchstaben in grün) zu allen bekannten Versandherstellern in Deutschland (YT, Radon, Propain, Canyon ...) hat das Unternehmen Canyon sehr schlecht abgeschnitten (von verspäteter Lieferung bis zur Verzögerung der Rückzahlung von mehreren Monaten....). Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen,  in bekannten Suchmaschinen nach "Canyon Erfahrungen" zu suchen und sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

PS: Bei einem lokalen Händler zahlt man vielleicht etwas mehr für vergleichbare Ware - unterstützt aber auch  Menschen aus der Region die bemüht sind und häufig einen besseren und direkten Service bieten - Geiz ist nicht immer geil ;-)


----------



## Luke1304 (14. Oktober 2020)

Anders gefragt: Gibt es denn auch wortmeldungen hier, die ein positives bild solcher Vorgänge zeichnen können? Im Lux-Thread gab es eine handvoll reklamationen die insgesamt (iirc) nicht so schlecht gelaufen zu sein scheinen...

Hab auch eine Bestellung am Laufen und hoffe natürlich, dass alles gut geht. Es geht übrigens nicht immer nur um die "Geiz ist Geil" - möglichst viel sparen wollen Mentalität. In meinem Fall (Lux), habe ich schlicht kein anderes Rad gefunden dass mir genauso gut gefiel wie das entsprechende von Canyon, bzw die Features an Bord hatte, die ich suche... Geschmack ist subjektiv, aber ich finde die Räder von Canyon nunmal auch einfach sehr schick...


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (23. Oktober 2020)

Luke1304 schrieb:


> Anders gefragt: Gibt es denn auch wortmeldungen hier, die ein positives bild solcher Vorgänge zeichnen können? Im Lux-Thread gab es eine handvoll reklamationen die insgesamt (iirc) nicht so schlecht gelaufen zu sein scheinen...
> 
> Hab auch eine Bestellung am Laufen und hoffe natürlich, dass alles gut geht. Es geht übrigens nicht immer nur um die "Geiz ist Geil" - möglichst viel sparen wollen Mentalität. In meinem Fall (Lux), habe ich schlicht kein anderes Rad gefunden dass mir genauso gut gefiel wie das entsprechende von Canyon, bzw die Features an Bord hatte, die ich suche... Geschmack ist subjektiv, aber ich finde die Räder von Canyon nunmal auch einfach sehr schick...



Welches Lux hast du dir denn bestellt?

mfg
Chris


----------



## Luke1304 (23. Oktober 2020)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Welches Lux hast du dir denn bestellt?
> 
> mfg
> Chris


Ein CF 7, Liefertermin geplant KW3 2021


----------



## emaligon (29. April 2021)

Canyon kann ich inzwischen leider nicht mehr empfehlen. Leider wurde ich nun auch bei meinem zweiten Bike aus dem Hause mit viel Ärger beschert.
Canyon hat versucht einen Schaden am Carbon-Rahmen zu vertuschen und hat mir so das nagelneue Spectral CF 29 verkauft! Jemand (vermutlich im Werk) hatte einen Aufkleber über die beschädigte Stelle geklebt. Erst wollten sie mich mit einem 60 EUR Gutschein abwimmeln. Nachdem ich Canyon dann erklärt hatte, dass das dies in keinem Verhältnis zu der entstandenen Werkminderung steht, hielten sie es nicht mehr für nötig auf meine E-Mail zu antworten. Erst als ich 2,5 Wochen später mit Nachdruck anrief, erklärte Canyon mir sie könnten max. 80 EUR als Entschädigung (für den Schaden an dem 4000 EUR teuren Neurad) anbieten. Eine Frechheit, aber ich liest mich auf dieses Angebot ein, um den Ärger schnell hinter uns zu bringen. Nach meiner Bestätigung dessen ließ Canyon mich wieder Wochen lang hängen und erst nach weiteren Mahnungen per Email und Telefon antwortete man mir, dass die Zahlung nun veranlasst sei. Nichts passierte. Nach noch weiteren 3 Wochen drohte ich mit dem Anwalt und dann ging es plötzlich ganz schnell. Offensichtlich hielt man es vorher nicht für nötig, dem Kunden zu geben, was ihm zusteht. Nach insgesamt über 7 Wochen erhielt ich endlich die 80 EUR Entschädigung. Das war mein zweites und definitiv letztes Bike das ich von Canyon gekauft habe! Bildet gerne eure eigene Meinung…


----------



## Martinwurst (29. April 2021)

Wenn es schnell gehen soll: Einfach umtauschen.

Ansonsten eben auf deine Gewährleistung bestehen und ein unbeschädigtes Rad verlangen, aber kostet bei dem Laden nur Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## filiale (29. April 2021)

Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zwischen 60 und 80 Euro ? Beides ist zu wenig. Oder kannst Du den Schaden einschätzen bzgl. Haltbarkeit des Rahmen. Wieso haste das Bike nicht zurückgeschickt ?


----------



## Condemned87 (30. April 2021)

Er hat aber eingewilligt und die 80 EUR akzeptiert... das hätte ich an seiner Stelle nicht getan. Demzufolge ist das Thema ja durch. Außerdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, über was für einen Schaden wir hier genau sprechen. Hast Du vlt ein Foto?


----------



## prix (18. März 2022)

Ich kann das hier auch nochmal bestätigen - der Service bei Canyon ist einfach nur schlecht. Räder, Versand und auch die Verpackung mit dem fast fertigen Aufbau der Räder ist Top. Aber sobald du was brauchst, Fragen oder ein Problem hast, werden Anfragen nur abgefedert, aber einen Support kann man das nicht nennen. Fazit: wenn man ein Canyon kauft, dann muss man hoffen, dass der Support nie gebraucht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simube (18. März 2022)

Ich habe vor kurzem mein Sender CFR Underdog Mullet erhalten und es hat alles gepasst! 
Der Liefertermin wurde eingehalten, das Bike hat keine Kratzer, war alles dabei und mit dem Spediteur hat auch alles funktioniert. Von daher kann ich bis jetzt gar nichts schlechtes über Canyon sagen.
Zudem wurden miene Fragen (meist über Facebook) innert Tagesfrist beantwortet.

Von daher alles gut bis jetzt!


----------

